# first dwc bucket grow*need help*



## tetrahydro grower (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok guys, listen to my situation..I am wanting to setup a hydroponic system,I already have a gallon bucked(black) with 2 air pumps attached, and a little basket that hold the plant in place, and I have it fulled with airsoft bbs, and in the past week I germinated a regular seed, and tried to grow it with the airsoft bbs instead of rockwool balls, and the plant got about 3 inches tall and a parasite ate the leaves off, and it died, so I am now germinating a dro seed that I found in a bag of some 20 a gram Goo I purchased, and I am going to try and grow that..I couldn't find rockwwol balls anywhere around, so I substituted airsoft bbs for it, and it looks like it would work, but I'm not forsure, and I have a 20-20-20 nutrient solution I can add to the water..and tips, after I harvest my other two plants I will get the real deal hydroponic setup, but I am trying to get the hang of it before I buy a nice hydroponic system..thanks for the help..tips would be nice.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 17, 2011)

research, get a good ph ppm meter and research some more.... Alot of info to try and get yer feet wet with no exp. Research as much as you can is my best tip other than use distilled or R/O water (rain water if you can collect it) and change the rez every week....and have ALOT of air into the bucket- the more the better! The bbs should work ok but hytroton is my first pick.

green mojo to you!


----------



## tetrahydro grower (Jan 17, 2011)

here are some pics, and i am switching the bulb from black to florscent 

View attachment bucket.jpg


View attachment bucket1.jpg


View attachment bucket3.jpg


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 17, 2011)

im not a hydro gtower but just wondering do you have an EC or TDS meter, a PH meter? i think those are very important when your first starting out


----------



## tetrahydro grower (Jan 17, 2011)

Nope. Where can I ge those at? And do you have an idea of the price range?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 17, 2011)

you can find the meters at any hydro store or on ebay. Hanna makes a pretty good ph meter. the cost can range from cheap to crazy expensive. just depends on where you get it and the brand


----------



## Locked (Jan 17, 2011)

tetrahydro grower said:
			
		

> Nope. Where can I ge those at? And do you have an idea of the price range?



eseasongear.com/

Paste that in your browser...real good prices...


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 17, 2011)

Dang Hamster those are good prices. wish i had seen that before i bought my Hanna ph meter


----------



## Locked (Jan 17, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> Dang Hamster those are good prices. wish i had seen that before i bought my Hanna ph meter



Yeah I got my last 3 meters through them...I always check in there from time to time to see what they have on sale...


----------



## oldone (Jan 17, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> eseasongear.com/
> 
> Paste that in your browser...real good prices...




Bookmarked thank you.


----------



## Locked (Jan 17, 2011)

oldone said:
			
		

> Bookmarked thank you.



No problem....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 17, 2011)

A 20-20-20 nutrient is not going to work.  Look into some nutes made for hydro and mj, like the GH Flora series.  Your plant will not need any food until it is 3-4 weeks old.  You are absolutely going to need a pH meter and pH up and down. 

If that is foil on the walls, remove it and paint the walls FLAT white.

I would also recommend using a larger bucket.  You are only going to be able to fill it about 2/3rds full, so you will have very little water in there.  Plants in later flowering can drink over a gallon a day. 

Be watchful for hermies if you are using bagseed from a bag of quality smoke.


----------



## tetrahydro grower (Jan 18, 2011)

Aight.thanks, will do..and I've been smoking hydro everyday for about a year and I've only found 3 seeds in my guys weed so far.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 18, 2011)

I started out with a 5 gallon DWC (hydrofarm). I use extra airstones. I use hydroton only. I tried rockwool croutons but hated them. I transplanted to hydroton and luv it. The seedling can be in anything to start it. Jiffy pucks, rockwool cubes, seeding mix in dixie cup, it doesn't matter. Once you have good roots on your seedling, put it in your dwc. If you use a Dixie cup- gently take it out then place it in your hydroton (or whatever you decide to use) and make sure the plant is placed well in your bucket. I would get 5 gallon from the beginning, why transplant again? I have a second bucket that I use to place the net pot in while I change the Rez water. Always make sure your ph is right after you add nutrients, before you put your plant back in. Go to a hydro store or order online for nutrients... If you can't afford them then skip the dwc and plant in soil until you can afford them. Soil will give your plant some nutrition, water won't. You will have to provide the nutes. Different ones for vegging than what's needed in flower. You should probably read more before you waste more seeds. The seeds will be there for ya when your ready. You might want to go to the attitude seedbank link and buy some cheap starter seeds that aren't from hermied bagseed. Good bud should not have seeds in it.


----------



## TokeyMcWeedy (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey man doing my first rdwc and the only advice i can give is ph tester and ppm tester. plus do ur research first.. I found out the hard way that dwc/rdwc systems water temps need to stay below 73-74 and above 64 i use frozen bottles in the res. good luck........


----------



## pcduck (Jan 24, 2011)

tetrahydro grower said:
			
		

> here are some pics, and i am switching the bulb from black to florscent



:confused2:

Are you saying you were using a black light for posters to use to grow with?


----------

